
Brussels to call for probe into German regulator over Wirecard - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/76e424bb-177c-4c2a-b54a-fa6156f61ca2
======
samizdis
Also at (2nd result in DDG via headline search):

[https://www-ft-com.ezproxy.babson.edu/content/76e424bb-177c-...](https://www-
ft-com.ezproxy.babson.edu/content/76e424bb-177c-4c2a-b54a-fa6156f61ca2)

